# Giant clams



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

My LFS is taking orders for these giant clams. Dimensions are 36" x 18".


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

that would look great in your salt water tank, rchan!!















nice clam!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> that would look great in your salt water tank, rchan!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or clam chow.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2006)

That wouod be the biggest clam Ive ever eaten....


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow!


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Why would some one wnt ....let alone need a clam that big?

what are they good for?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

rchan11 said:


> that would look great in your salt water tank, rchan!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or clam chow.:laugh:
[/quote]

Ya, I sure do love linguine and clam sauce


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats one massive filter, and calcium degenerator. very nice, but large clams never ship well


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

When I was a young kid living in a remote island of Malaysia, we ate one and it was our last.
They are absolutely gross. I suppose their photosynthesis cells also serve as a flavor distractant.
I've seen clams twice that size.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Those clams are huge must be beautifull when fully opened.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Round Head said:


> When I was a young kid living in a remote island of Malaysia, we ate one and it was our last.
> They are absolutely gross. I suppose their photosynthesis cells also serve as a flavor distractant.
> I've seen clams twice that size.


Twice that size? I can't even imagine.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)




----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

DANM is all i have to say.


----------

